# 59 or 78?



## dlk (Jun 11, 2009)

The doctor performed a 59410 obstetrical delivery followed by a 59160 later the same day.  Would you use a modifier 59 or 78 on the second procedure?


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jul 15, 2009)

Why was the curretage done?   Was it planned for this patient?  It actually may be a 58 modifier if it was not done for complications.  I need more information.

Barbara J. Cobuzzi, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CENTC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2009)

I would use the 78.


----------

